# A few hummingbird moth shots



## HavToNo (Aug 11, 2017)

1B4A6524.jpg by Tim, on Flickr



1B4A6489.jpg by Tim, on Flickr



1B4A6490.jpg by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 11, 2017)

great set


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 11, 2017)

Nice set but that 3rd image is great.


----------



## baturn (Aug 11, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 11, 2017)

Very nice!  They definitely do look like a hummingbird morphed into a moth.  Really love that third shot as well.  Never seen those around before.  Are they pretty common, any specific environment you see them?


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks Brent. They always show up around the beginning of Aug when the hydrangea bloom.


----------



## John Hunt (Aug 11, 2017)

Very nice! #3 is my pick.


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks John. #3 is my favorite too.


----------



## Mandeep.Singh (Aug 13, 2017)

Wow...very nice.


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 13, 2017)

Mandeep.Singh said:


> Wow...very nice.



Thank you.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Aug 14, 2017)

Neat and very colorful.


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 14, 2017)

Thank you Steven.


----------



## goooner (Aug 15, 2017)

great set. Lovely colours.


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 15, 2017)

goooner said:


> great set. Lovely colours.



Thank you.


----------

